# Books for greenhorns



## ohoen (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all, I've been a helper for about 2 years now. As much as I learn every day I'd love to hear about any books that helped you pros become faster/better/safer or just plain made you a more complete builder. Any volumes that have a special place on your shelves? 

Most threads I've found here focus on business. And there are SOO many building books available on Amazon that I need some direction before I spend any more money (there's a lot of junk out there, I find).

Thanks a lot for any thoughts,
Oliver


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this one would be a great addition to your library:thumbsup:

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jlconline.storefront/EN/Product/MC907


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Which part of the carpentry realm are you looking for? There is finish, framing, cabinet making, furniture, etc.

The books are great to get the base experience. You really need to keep up to date once you are moving along at a good clip and get magazines like JLC, Fine Homebuilding, even This Old House.

I can't find my book that was given to me. It was huge, like 900 pages. But it was a little dated. Not too bad. 

I would wholeheartedly agree with Tom that anything from JLC is terrific for learning.

Is the boss holding you back?

Some of the old timers books you can find for free on Google Books. They are more useful than you think.

I personally like Larry Haun


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've yet to find a good book on how to be a carpenter. You can study any carpentry book cover to cover, but you'll still only know a fraction of what you need to know. Not saying it's a bad idea to read a book, but you'll learn most your carpentry from experience. I'd start out with "Carpentry" by Leonard Koel, then pick something you want to focus on, if it's framing, get "Rough Framing Carpentry" by Mark Currie. If you want to be a drywaller, get "Drywall" by Myron Ferguson.


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

For a general book with a lot of good tips and ideas try "The Very Efficient Carpenter" by Larry Haun.

http://store.taunton.com/onlinestore/item/the-very-efficient-carpenter-larry-haun-070455.html


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

"Construction Geometry" by Brian Walmsley, available through Lee Valley.

Covers basic geometry for the carpenter through to some very advanced stuff.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Check em out at a library before you buy. Also you can subscribe to fine homebuilding (jlc too?) and get all the articles online. Huge library that doesn't take up any space...


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

Taunton's "Build Like A Pro" series are pretty good. If you have any interest in concrete, the two books by Cheng are great.


----------



## ohoen (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks so much guys. I will check out all of your suggestions. I'm interested in all topics relating to residential renovation, but mostly framing and finish. The boss is definitely not holding me back; I just find that books and forums like this one can help "fill out" what I learn on the job, if you know what I mean. Anyway thanks again ( I also needed a kick in the but to finally subscribe to JLC).


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll second the book "The very efficient carpenter" by larry haun


----------



## CStanford (Feb 5, 2010)

Haun is alright I guess. I think he spent most of the shank of his career as a tract house jockey. Real production stuff. Remodeling and renovations are about the last area that even remotely resembles 'white overall carpentry' in that you need to be really good at more than just a few things and competency does not always necessarily imply speed. Mark Currie's book is pretty good - especially the latter half of the book where he gets into some tasty custom stuff. The first half of the book is pure production stuff.

Taunton's and JLC's books on advanced framing and advanced roof cutting are good. If you can wrap your head around the hard stuff the easy stuff is, well, easier. 

You also need to have a standard carpentry textbook in your library - books by Koel or Mark and Rex Miller. This should cover the basics.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Modern Carpentry by Willis H. Wagner is a good text book. I have the 1992 version. The book I have is dated but the core principles are still the same today.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Any finish carpentry books by Gary Katz are high on my list.


----------

